# Diesel model still kinda secret.



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

No mention of it on Chevrolet.com


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

On the Cruze homepage, about half way down the page, they start talking about the Cruze Diesel.

2017 Cruze: Compact Car & Hatchback Car | Chevrolet


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> No mention of it on Chevrolet.com


And they will wonder why when sales numbers don't meet expectations. 



BrandoFisher117 said:


> On the Cruze homepage, about half way down the page, they start talking about the Cruze Diesel.
> 
> 2017 Cruze: Compact Car & Hatchback Car | Chevrolet


Yeah, but at the top they tout 40 MPG.


----------



## a1gr (Mar 15, 2017)

Chevrolet needs to learn how to market their products. I test drove one at my local dealership 3 days ago and they wanted full MSRP. Then I have been trying for days to find one online at another dealer with the colors I want and so far it is not possible to check inventory. On top of that it is a little late in the year to offer it as a 2017 at this point it should be a 2018 in a few months it will be seen as a year old.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's still a 2017 model. 2018s Cruze models are not out until the fall. They've certified it with the EPA for 2017, so it will be released as a 2017.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

a1gr said:


> Chevrolet needs to learn how to market their products. *I test drove one at my local dealership 3 days ago and they wanted full MSRP*. Then I have been trying for days to find one online at another dealer with the colors I want and so far it is not possible to check inventory. On top of that it is a little late in the year to offer it as a 2017 at this point it should be a 2018 in a few months it will be seen as a year old.


What did you expect?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> What did you expect?


I would share this respectfully. I expect the following:

Update the Chevrolet website for build a Cruze to include a diesel
Update the miles per gallon info on Cruze part of website
Lots of folks are having VW buy back their diesels, how about a really good commercial and do some advertising 

There isn't a Cruze diesel close to me and I live in a major market. No way these darn things will sell if they are not promoted at all. There must be a reason. I am not in the market to purchase a 17 Cruze diesel, but I still want to drive one. Sorta makes it feel like the 17 diesel will have super small production numbers. It is disappointing to be honest.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

I sell back my VW diesel wagon (manual) this coming monday. If the hatchback diesel was available Wednesday I would buy one. It isn't. About 39% of VW diesel owners have sold back their cars at this point. A day late means a dollar short. The cheesey hard plastic controls on the steering wheel don't help. 3 years of being an outside card and that plastic will crumble.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

For all you Gen 1 diesel owners, what's the rush to get the Gen 2 1.6? I can't imagine the new diesel will get dramatically better fuel mileage and may suffer some of the same teething problems we've had with emissions etc. other than the availability of getting a stick and a quieter engine, where's the real advantage of getting the 2017? I just don't see it. The stealerships are going to gaff the jnitial buyers anyway, offering no incentives for the new model. Personally, I'd wait till summer for the 18 model. I waited a full year to get my 15 and am glad I did. I like the restyle over the 14 and the led lights in front. In addition , patience paid dividends price -wise as I saved over $10 K off sticker, got a fully loaded car and also got a 800 Costco gift card to boot through their car buying program. Just like the pigeons who jumped on the early 2014 C7 Vette only to find the 15 got a much better trans and some other great changes , I have the feeling it'll pay to wait for the 18 CTD.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

DslGate said:


> I have the feeling it'll pay to wait for the 18 CTD.


That's why I chose not to get a 17 CTD, aside from it not being in the trim level or body style I truly wanted. Also a factor was the lack of reviews (beside's @diesel. He might have the exclusive first take), which were out in full force before we got our 14.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Went to 3 dealerships and they won't be getting any till late April. When I asked about the Manual Transmission they said SLIM CHANCES they'll get one, May - June possibly. Looks like I will be waiting for 2018MY too.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

MP81 said:


> That's why I chose not to get a 17 CTD, aside from it not being in the trim level or body style I truly wanted. Also a factor was the lack of reviews (beside's @*diesel* . He might have the exclusive first take), which were out in full force before we got our 14.


I did a search in my area and there's about 10 of them out there, all decontented and autos, No manuals. All are asking sticker too. Dealers are proclaiming the high fuel mileage and the new 9 speed auto trans on the vehicles. I say it'll pay to wait for the 18 and also get the manual if that's your cup of tea. I've driven manuals all my life and still have a newer MY Mustang Coyote 3.73 rear in stick, BUT won't do it again because its a LOT harder to resell a stick and quite frankly, its a real PITA in traffic. My left leg and foot don't need that kind of workout anymore. YMMV. Do a search on Autotempest and you'll see they are out there.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

DslGate said:


> I did a search in my area and there's about 10 of them out there, all decontented and autos, No manuals. All are asking sticker too. Dealers are proclaiming the high fuel mileage and the new 9 speed auto trans on the vehicles. I say it'll pay to wait for the 18 and also get the manual if that's your cup of tea. I've driven manuals all my life and still have a newer MY Mustang Coyote 3.73 rear in stick, BUT won't do it again because its a LOT harder to resell a stick and quite frankly, its a real PITA in traffic. My left leg and foot don't need that kind of workout anymore. YMMV. Do a search on Autotempest and you'll see they are out there.


Yup, I don't mind too much if I'm "stuck" with the auto. Likely the fuel economy will still end up being similar to the manual in real-world driving, and my wife would be able to drive it if she needs to (i.e. we're at the bar and I have about 6 too many). My Camaro has a manual - all my other cars don't need to be (I could stand for a swap in my Cobalt, since it's not a full-time DD), especially since we drive about 85-100% city. Resale isn't too big of an issue for us, since I never really plan to sell a car I'm buying, but I won't _not_ buy a car because I can't get a manual. 

It'll be interesting to see what they truly allow for optioning on the '18s.


----------



## Jetblast33 (Mar 12, 2017)

First time posting long time reading. Just wanted to give my personal review of my new 2017 cruze diesel. Purchased it 2 weeks ago from a dealer in Jacksonville, Fl, got a great deal 5k off msrp and that was the Internet price. Have a little over a 1k miles on it now and can't be more happy with it. Just drove it down to Savannah today 300 miles and averaged 50 mpg with the auto trans. Love the way it handles and the new leather smell. One big plus I might add is it has a spare tire and the DEF fill is next to the fuel fill cap, unlike the weird setup of the 14 and 15 models. Only con is the auto stop/ start which is going to take some getting used to since I have never had a car with it. All in all it is nice comfortable car that gets exceptional mpg and I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

If I had not just bought my 2014 this 2017 with a standard trans would be very tempting: 

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/695811129/overview/


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Jetblast33 said:


> First time posting long time reading. Just wanted to give my personal review of my new 2017 cruze diesel. Purchased it 2 weeks ago from a dealer in Jacksonville, Fl, got a great deal 5k off msrp and that was the Internet price. Have a little over a 1k miles on it now and can't be more happy with it. Just drove it down to Savannah today 300 miles and averaged 50 mpg with the auto trans. Love the way it handles and the new leather smell. One big plus I might add is it has a spare tire and the DEF fill is next to the fuel fill cap, unlike the weird setup of the 14 and 15 models. Only con is the auto stop/ start which is going to take some getting used to since I have never had a car with it. All in all it is nice comfortable car that gets exceptional mpg and I couldn't be more pleased.


Thanks for posting and welcome! As far as I can tell you are officially the first '17 diesel owner on the site! 



Dieselfever said:


> If I had not just bought my 2014 this 2017 with a standard trans would be very tempting:
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/695811129/overview/


See, that $4000 discount seems to be fairly standard as a starting point. I am not sure how these other dealers think they can get away with asking full MSRP and still be competitive.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

diesel said:


> Thanks for posting and welcome! As far as I can tell you are officially the first '17 diesel owner on the site!
> 
> 
> 
> See, that $4000 discount seems to be fairly standard as a starting point. I am not sure how these other dealers think they can get away with asking full MSRP and still be competitive.


There is a difference here. He likely paid full MSRP, just didn't realize it. There are some powerful incentives right now. I sold an Equinox for almost 10k under sticker, and they still paid full MSRP.


----------



## Jetblast33 (Mar 12, 2017)

Just curious how that works if it stickerd for 29k and you pay 24k out the door?


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

I think this what Eric means: If a car has an msrp of 29k and a factory incentive or rebate of 5k, the buyer assigns that incentive towards the purchase of the car. The dealer now receives 24k from the buyer and 5k from the factory. Even though the buyer only pays 24k out of his pocket, the dealer still sold the car for full msrp.

The dealer makes out like a bandit, but makes you think you got an outstanding deal.

A better deal for the buyer is 300-500 above invoice plus the incentive/rebate. It gives the dealer a profit without being greedy and is a deal for the buyer.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

That's all semantics. If car lists for 29k and I pay 24k I didn't pay msrp. plus I never pay msrp anyway, my dad is a GM retiree and I get his same discounts. No one on the forum that doesn't work for a dealer cares what the dealer gets. The sad part is GM discounts their inventory and it feels good when you buy sorta but just means it depreciates faster. I would prefer sell the car for a fair price to begin with and not play all the incentives game. They have raised prices on stuff where the msrp on many cars and trucks are just crazy expensive. Plus in Indiana I pay 7 percent sales tax, and it is based on sales price prior to rebates, so I just pay more which can make me grumpy.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> That's all semantics. If car lists for 29k and I pay 24k I didn't pay msrp. plus I never pay msrp anyway, my dad is a GM retiree and I get his same discounts. No one on the forum that doesn't work for a dealer cares what the dealer gets. The sad part is GM discounts their inventory and it feels good when you buy sorta but just means it depreciates faster. I would prefer sell the car for a fair price to begin with and not play all the incentives game. They have raised prices on stuff where the msrp on many cars and trucks are just crazy expensive. Plus in Indiana I pay 7 percent sales tax, and it is based on sales price prior to rebates, so I just pay more which can make me grumpy.


That's definitely true about the resale value. Most Chevys have already lost 20% off the top because they had a 20% rebate at one time or another. 



EricSmit said:


> There is a difference here. He likely paid full MSRP, just didn't realize it. There are some powerful incentives right now. I sold an Equinox for almost 10k under sticker, and they still paid full MSRP.


I think a lot of people don't even try to negotiate past the 20% rebates when they kick in . It's quite a bounty for the dealers, I'm sure, especially on pricier, higher profit cars.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

The most recent 20% was not negotiable. If you accept the 20%, which is calculated as supplier pricing and a cash allowance, you accept a set price.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> The most recent 20% was not negotiable. If you accept the 20%, which is calculated as supplier pricing and a cash allowance, you accept a set price.


Interesting to know. Either way, it is/was a great deal.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

The relocation of the DEF fill is a nice thing but I fill mine once a year so in the trunk isn't a major issue for me. Now if I had to fill it every 2 months then maybe.

Auto start/stop, not sure about that one. Would have to drive one to see. It is my understanding they are common place over in Europe.

Forgot to add, GM monitors the interweb, why they don't listen is beyond me. Maybe our little group just isn't worth the effort.

One would think that with all the issues with VW the GM would jump on the marketing wagon and get the word out on their diesel line up coming out with the Equinox and Terrain. 

You can't sell a product if the public doesn't know about it.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

diesel said:


> Interesting to know. Either way, it is/was a great deal.


Absolutely. Can't argue with 20% off. hahaha.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

BlueTopaz said:


> The relocation of the DEF fill is a nice thing but I fill mine once a year so in the trunk isn't a major issue for me. Now if I had to fill it every 2 months then maybe.
> 
> Auto start/stop, not sure about that one. Would have to drive one to see. It is my understanding they are common place over in Europe.
> 
> ...


My son drove and reviewed a BMW diesel 5-series in Germany with start-stop and he said it was disconcerting to see and hear the engine shut off, but it was imperceptible in function. In other words you didn't actually notice it in actual driving.

Yes, I wish they would market the diesel's more. Maybe once they get more supply in the dealer pipeline they will... I would expect that once the 2018 models are available when they have two Truck models (full-size and mid-size), a CUV, a hatchback and a sedan that are all diesel powered they will be promoting the values of diesel performance versus gas... Then again, maybe not...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Absolutely. Can't argue with 20% off. hahaha.


I almost bought an SS (the sedan) instead of the Volt because of it. But it was already sold before I even had the thought, it seems, haha.


----------

